# 4D technology coming to 200 US cinemas to help you feel and smell the action



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: Engadget


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

We could probably categorize that as "News of the Weird" or even "News of the Ridiculous". :rubeyes:


----------

